# New Aqualung 500M....



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

Well thanks everybody for your help and advice for the 500m tool divers post

I have placed an order today for the Aqualung 500m and a kevlar look strap from the states

pics to follow

Nik


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great watches for the money. Enjoy when it arrives. :thumbsup:


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

many thanks I am looking forward to it


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi niko, glad to here you managed to get one, I am sure you wont be disappointed, a very solid watch, it will be nice to see some photos when it arrives.


----------



## ap71 (Sep 8, 2009)

great choice love mine


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

andyft21 said:


> Hi niko, glad to here you managed to get one, I am sure you wont be disappointed, a very solid watch, it will be nice to see some photos when it arrives.


Cheers Andy, I got back from work today and found royal mail's card ,so I will collect it first thing tomorrow morning and post some pics..really excited


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

niko said:


> andyft21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi niko, glad to here you managed to get one, I am sure you wont be disappointed, a very solid watch, it will be nice to see some photos when it arrives.
> ...


Took me a while but here are the pics on a lumpy





































Thanks

Nik


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats Niko! Looks good on a lumpy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

It's a beast. Don't think my skinny wrists would take one


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Congrats Niko! Looks good on a lumpy. :thumbsup:


Many thanks, I have tried it on rubber strap but it didnt look as good, so i didnt wear it as much.

Withe lumpy ive been wearing it 24/7


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

Its 46mm but wears more like a 43-44mm and its just 11mm thick


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

I think these are great watches and mine will go on the Watchadoo as soon as it arrives!


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi nico, it looks great on the lumpy, I will need to think about getting one for mine. Well done on a great looking watch.


----------

